# Remote Computer Security Work Allowed?



## danalane (Jan 4, 2015)

I am at the magic 50 years old as far as moving to Thailand goes and am seriously wanting to make it my new home. I have done research on ways to have income in Thailand but am a bit confused. I read that it is illegal to work in Thailand on a retirement visa but am not sure if that also includes self-employment via remote methods.

I am an information security analyst who specializes in penetration testing (ethical hacking) and contract my services to other security businesses who need to have work done. I make around $120 an hour when I am working. My last contract lasted 3 months. I am able to deposit the 800k baht into a bank then live off of money I currently have for a while but would need to supplement my income hopefully with computer security.

Does anyone know if this is legal? If not, I need to look at alternative ways to make this happen.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

At present there are no rules written concerning "digital nomads"; those people who garner money outside the country and have it deposited in a bank in their home country. That's because when the immigration rules were written there was NO internet. Even this latest revision which came out in August didn't address this.

I'd say, keep your head down, don't tell a soul how you make your money and I'd bet dollars to durian you'll be fine.. 

It's always the "I told someone I thought I could trust. They got mad and ratted me out to so and so" who gets caught in a bind... 

BTW: you only need to have the 800K baht in your thai bank account for 60 days for the first yearly extension of stay inside this country, and 90 days for every yearly extension after that. 

You can drain the account to zero right after you walk outta thai immigrations once you have your yearly extension..


----------



## danalane (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the information. So it basically sounds it isn't illegal as far as the law goes but if it was brought to their attention they may act on it. 

I guess I could setup transfers from my US bank to my Thai bank on a monthly basis to replenish the account.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

danalane said:


> Thanks for the information. So it basically sounds it isn't illegal as far as the law goes but if it was brought to their attention they may act on it.
> 
> I guess I could setup transfers from my US bank to my Thai bank on a monthly basis to replenish the account.


Grey area. Many people here on the over-50 retirement visa exist financially as you describe in one way or another. As long as you are doing this privately at home in your own time without employing anybody , no problem. Just get on with your life in cyberspace quietly without broadcasting it to anyone - you're only problem might be someone seeing an opportunity to make a quick buck or whom you may have crossed wanting to get back at you by having a quiet word to somebody in authority.

Moving money over to your Thai account from an overseas source from time to time as required is very much the norm for expat retirees. Thai banks are mostly quick and reliable with these foreign transfers.


----------



## danalane (Jan 4, 2015)

Mweiga said:


> Grey area. Many people here on the over-50 retirement visa exist financially as you describe in one way or another. As long as you are doing this privately at home in your own time without employing anybody , no problem. Just get on with your life in cyberspace quietly without broadcasting it to anyone - you're only problem might be someone seeing an opportunity to make a quick buck or whom you may have crossed wanting to get back at you by having a quiet word to somebody in authority.
> 
> Moving money over to your Thai account from an overseas source from time to time as required is very much the norm for expat retirees. Thai banks are mostly quick and reliable with these foreign transfers.


Thank you!


----------

